# Tracker EKS SE Vehicle Battery Flat after Storage



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all, 

I have to store my Sept 2010 registered AT Tracker in a Cassowa site for 4 weeks at a time whilst away at sea. Laid it up mid November went to pick it up 30 days later to find engine battery so flat even the Fiat display clock was blank and not a glimmer on courtesy light filaments. 

There is no hook up at storage facility so what can I do to prevent this battery drain before it results in permanent damage to cells?

Someone suggested pulling the fuse for reversing camera, would this work or is battery drain a known problem and how can it be cured? The alarm was not activated when we put it into storage at facility request (key in door to lock vehicle so alarm not energised) Appreciate alarm circuits would likely produce a small drain but I leave a small modern car with alarm set whilst at sea for 4-5 weeks at a time and there's always plenty of power left in battery.

Any help or suggestions would be most appreciated.

Stewart


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Normally I have to top up my vehicle battery every 3 - 4 weeks when the alarm is set.
However, in the recent minus temperatures, it has required a top up after only 2 weeks.

I guess that the weather has caused your problem assuming there is no permanent drain on the battery.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Stewart, your best option is to fit a solar panel on the roof. I only have 60w, but that is sufficient to keep both batteries topped up when stored.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

I had the Autotrail Delaware, got back to UK Sept 15th stored it on 20th No Hook up, Fetched it out 23rd December No problems, No Solar panel.

When stored I switched 12v off at control panel, switched Camera and TV circuit off, removed Radio fascia.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

SaddleTramp said:


> I had the Autotrail Delaware, got back to UK Sept 15th stored it on 20th No Hook up, Fetched it out 23rd December No problems, No Solar panel.
> 
> When stored I switched 12v off at control panel, switched Camera and TV circuit off, removed Radio fascia.


Thanks Les, I don't have a switch for the camera, have one for entertainment system which was switched off.

Stewart


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Do you have one for the antennae amplifier, I am aware of a "Fix" that was going around something to do with battery, I would contact Autotrail and ask them about it.


----------



## Sargent (Feb 1, 2008)

Hi Stewart, the simple answer is that the vehicle electronics system is live all of the time and as such typically discharges a battery in 3-4 weeks.
There are a couple of things that can be done: if the vehicle is in safe storage and you do not need to have the vehicle battery connected then disconnect the negative battery lead from the battery, one word of warning though, any alarm system or tracking system that is connected to the vehicle battery will also be disconnected?

Another is as has been suggested is to fit a solar panel to keep the batteries topped up.

I hope this info helps?

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Sargent said:


> Hi Stewart, the simple answer is that the vehicle electronics system is live all of the time and as such typically discharges a battery in 3-4 weeks.
> There are a couple of things that can be done: if the vehicle is in safe storage and you do not need to have the vehicle battery connected then disconnect the negative battery lead from the battery, one word of warning though, any alarm system or tracking system that is connected to the vehicle battery will also be disconnected?
> 
> Another is as has been suggested is to fit a solar panel to keep the batteries topped up.
> ...


Many thanks for that Ian appreciated.

Stewart


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

Another is as has been suggested is to fit a solar panel to keep the batteries topped up.

I hope this info helps?

Best regards

Ian Sargent[/quote]

Isn't it possible to fit somthing like a Battery Master.

regards

Dill


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

:wink: hi stewart you can get small trickle charge solar panels which you lay on top of the dash and it will keep your batteries topped up you can buy them on ebay about £20 .jud P.S just lift up the battery cover on cab floor and leave it clipped on


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

An update:-

Phoned the supplying dealer today, about as helpful as a chocolate fireguard "we recommend motorhomes are charged every two weeks" brilliant!!

Bit the bullet and phoned Auto Trail direct, was very pleasantly suprised by their helpfulness, put through to tech department who once we'd gone through all the obvious stuff (alarms off, radio etc) suggested pull supply fuse to EM50 unit (small interfacing unit which on a AT is mounted on floor behind driver seat) Apparently this will eliminate any power drains between Fiat system and habitation.

Anyone tried this or have any suggestions negative or otherwise? and which of the fuses, guessing 8 & 9. Time now limited as it goes into storage for 30 -32 days on Monday (10th)


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Thinking along lines of purchasing a smallish portable solar panel to help keep battery charged whilst in storage, anyone any views on either of these?

http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=115194&C=SO&U=strat15

http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?TabID=1&criteria=usb&ModuleNo=217850&C=SO&U=Strat15

Many thanks


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Update.

Guidance needed, I purchased a small 12w solar panel yesterday from Maplins to help alleviate battery discharge problem :- http://www.maplin.co.uk/module.aspx?...C=SO&U=Strat15

Have wired it directly to engine battery (small terminal crimps) with the +ve through a 5 amp fuse and the cable through a double pole switch so both sides can be isolated, this is a rush job and temporary till I get home next leave and can make a more professional job, MH goes into storage for 30 days tomorrow.

My question is will I need to purchase and fit a battery manager or will the 12w panel just keep abreast or slow down battery discharge? Don't want to overcharge and damage the battery but I'm thinking this time of year panel will not provide continuous maximum rated output.

On checking panel discharge unloaded with it facing North in shade this afternoon output was 17.65 volts this dropped to 12.55 once on battery load, so quite impressed. Solar panel is on top of dash raised at rear so at about 40 degs to windscreen.

Stewart


----------

